# Problem - CloudFlare???



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2014)

Was on the site today, went to go to another page when this popped up. Several attempts to re-enter did not work. I rebooted then was able to get back on. Is this my machine or something with the forum?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2014)

That is one I have never seen.


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2014)

New one here......?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2014)

NSA tracking Jan?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (May 29, 2014)

Sounds like Home Security is on to you!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2014)

Yeah. Ba$tards are coming across the border now. Gonna run a scan of machine tonight.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2014)

Cloudflare is a service provider to site owners that offers utilities in the way of filtering and visitor speed enhancement. Some of the features are bot and spammer traffic reduction, protection from attacks, ad content optimization and filtering and so on.

When you logon to WW2Aircraft, you pass through their system before actually landing on the server here.

The error message means that their gateway was unavailable because of a DNS lookup problem caused by anything from a misentered IP address (the server is tossing out an errant proxy) on the server's list to a lagging router/hub on the internet somewhere. 

None of which is your fault and is not harmful to your computer, just annoying when it happens.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 30, 2014)

Ah, thanks! First time I saw it and the scan revealed nothing unusual.


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2014)

It's not just a matter of not enough bacon?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2014)

Marcel said:


> It's not just a matter of not enough bacon?


That was my first thought!


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2014)

Someone forgot to fill up the bacon meter...


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Ah, thanks! First time I saw it and the scan revealed nothing unusual.



Not me. I was scanned and this happened.....

.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1FxI3aVBOs_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2014)

Isn't that a "Cloudflare"?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Ah, thanks! First time I saw it and the scan revealed nothing unusual.



See! Told you that the tinfoil hat would help! Scan revealed nothing.....how good is that?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hmmmmm.....

Another double post!


----------



## mikewint (Jun 7, 2014)

I still vote for the NSA reacting to that 3 for 1 shooting AR


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> Another double post!



Just too much of clicking. Eat bacon and have a pint.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 7, 2014)

mikewint said:


> I still vote for the NSA reacting to that 3 for 1 shooting AR


lol...there's alot more than the NSA out there with their shennigans (according to the internet...so it must be true, right?):
NASA
CIA
FBI
DHS
ICE
HAARP
Chemtrails
Those guys in the black helicopters
Aliens (from Area 51 only)

Of course, none of the other organizations across the globe need apply, the U.S. has it all covered! 

Personally, I think that if the NSA was snooping around the forums here, they wouldn't get past the "breaking news" thread!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2014)

National Security?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2014)

Insecurity?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2014)

Sometimes if them CloudFlares show up Indoors.......... could be someone breaking wind!


----------

